# New Haunter from North California



## TheHauntedTunnel (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey all!
I am a newcomer from Norcal. My siblings and I put on a Haunted House every year (for the past 5 years or so) for the children in our Neighborhood. we are working on expanding our network and pooling in tons of resources!

You can check us out (our pictures are pretty awesome!) on Facebook. Just type in "Janna & Laney's Annual Haunted House" into your FB Browser!

Happy Hauntings!
Janna


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Lot's of cool ideas here and lot's of great people to help answer your questions!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the Warm Welcomes!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum HauntedTunnel!:jol: I can't wait to see pictures of your haunt...so please post pictures. Post! Post! Post! Post!....(sorry, pumpkins can be quite pushy...)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

